
Good times create weak men - freetonik
https://tonsky.me/blog/good-times-weak-men/
======
duelingjello
IoS - Internet of Shit strike again.

Employees can’t leave well-enough because giant mega-corps hire too many
_comfortable_ people trying to keep their jobs by remaining relevant to their
managers.

Software with bugs equals food on the table;

software without bugs equals “what is it you say you do here?” downsizing-
through-ignorance.

Also, the article is definitely true: progress and excellence are neither
linear, forward nor assured.. it’s a living “organism” (culture) that has to
be struggled-for and maintained repeatedly, without losing touch. Overpaid,
vested employees rarely maintain that level of “hunger” and adversity to keep
that going. Only the leadership can evangelize for that if they stay real,
relatable and grounded in fundamentals (which almost never happens, hence
long-term, slow declines and failures).

------
zunzun
At the Nuremberg trials after World War II, top nazi Hermann Goering testified
that the war was necessary to strengthen the German people. This is because
they believed the race evolution writings of Madam Helena Blavatsky in her
books "The Secret Doctrine" where military conflict killed off the weak
leaving the strong to reproduce - although of course, somehow none of that
personally applied to the top nazi leaders themselves (cough cough)...

------
bantunes
Well it seems like this is a sensitive subject. I agree the title is baity but
the subject matter is relevant - Apple's blunder, and more generally the
overall state of software and the Web should be discussed. How are we, as an
industry, not getting better at usability metrics since the 1990s? All this
amazing hardware and it still takes forever to do basic tasks.

------
IfOnlyYouKnew
What’s with HN’s infatuation with wannabe tough-guy pseudoscience lately? If
you’re jealous because you want to get to fight the baddies just like the
Golden Generation, just open a newspaper and pick your poison.

~~~
zzzcpan
It's just bad irrelevant title and blogspam level of content attempting to
"explain" why big corporations suck at producing quality software.

